# Si joint injection



## PennyG (Dec 29, 2009)

Provider is injecting a steroid in to the sacroiliac joint.  No imaging so cannot code with 27096.  Can anyone help me with a procedure code?  My provider is trying to use 20610, I disagree.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 29, 2009)

20610 seems correct to me. Why do you disagree?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree with Walker22...CPT Assistant also suggests this code (20610) in the absence of imaging.


----------



## skiboi (Dec 30, 2009)

*SI joint injection*

If he truely is injecting the joint and not the muscle around the SI joint I would agree to use the 20610 also. If he is injecting muscle I would use the trigger point injection of 20552. Good Luck
Jeff P


----------

